
The Science of Software Estimation - amirathi
https://blog.amirathi.com/2018/02/05/science-of-software-estimation/
======
bediger4000
[http://scribblethink.org/Work/kcsest.pdf](http://scribblethink.org/Work/kcsest.pdf)

[http://scribblethink.org/Work/Softestim/softestim.html](http://scribblethink.org/Work/Softestim/softestim.html)

Until Amit Rathi grapples with what J.P. Lewis proves, Rathi is just guessing.

Software systems are complicated enough that it just might take longer to
estimate how long it would take to develop a system, than it would to actually
develop it.

